# Can someone ID this plant?



## datfish (Sep 7, 2012)

I bought it at King Eds and all I was told was it's low light but they don't know the name. My fish absolutely adore it, they're constantly swimming around it.

Sorry for the bad quality, took it with my phone and screenshot the plant close up.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Looks like a water wisteria but the picture is pretty small. Post it to photobucket and then tag to here?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It is Bolbitis.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------

